# Assisted hatching



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello,

Someone out there that had this done? Know how it's done, just wondering if anyone think you had a bfp because of it  
Was you recommended to have it?

Any advice helpful


----------



## EmmaLily (Sep 8, 2009)

Hiya Jelly, 
I had assisted hatching on one my of embryos on my last IVF.  I had two put back but they only assisted hatching on the one and I got a BFP and only one has taken so I dont know if it was just luck or if it helped.  I also had accupuncure this time around and cyclogest and gestone so its hard to say if it was all up to the assisted hatching but my thinking is it didnt do any harm.  I was really lucky it was my last NHS go and my lovely Consultant offered it to me for free but I think if I had IVF again then I would probably ask for it next time.  
I hope this has helped and makes sense.  Good luck with whatever decision u come to xxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for reply  
First of all, congrats on your bfp! 

May I ask if your doc adviced you to have it, and if so why? or did you ask for it? 

On my first cycle I questioned this but my doc said its not something they usually do on first cycle, and also my eggs was very bouncy which apparently was a good sign and embryologist said she didn't think I need it.... However, this time around I am thinking like you did,have it done on one....
I only had one transferred last time, mainly cause so scared of the thoughts of twins lol, this time around I am hoping I will have at least2good ones at the end of t... But who knows, scarytryingnew meds, you just don't know how you will react do you...... So glad doing SP tho (should it work) d/r was. Pain in the backside lol

Xxxx


----------



## cobweb (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi, yes I had this done on my third icsi attempt when two embryos were put back day three and just one had assisted hatching, I had my son.    I don't know which embryo took but ever since I have had ah, particularly as I am now getting to be an old bird myself and my eggs get tougher! 


These days I through as much as I can at it.  Though there is little substitute for a positive attitude.


Good luck, it's a journey but it can be done


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello ladies,

Can I ask why they only did assisted hatching on one embryo? Is that just the norm or? 
Sorry, just trying to get my head around it before speaking to clinic  

Xxx


----------



## EmmaLily (Sep 8, 2009)

I am sooo sorry I havent got back to u. Its been completely manic and I got a bit of a cold and feeling sorry for myself. 

I don't know why they only did on one egg.  It was an NHS go and Dr did sort of spring it on the embyologist and I had a 8 cell and a 4 cell put back and I think they done it to the 8 cell egg.  I am not sure if they charge extra for Assisted Hatchings.  

How r u getting on hun?  U started tx yet?


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks emmalily   hope you well sweetie.

Haven't started my cycle as of yet, just gathering some info then be back on the good old roller coster  again hehe
Xxxxx


----------



## EmmaLily (Sep 8, 2009)

Good luck hun. U should go with ur gut feeling.  FX for u hun xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi jelly, my clinic offered me assisted hatching as the outer shell on the egg was hard I don't know whatvthat means!  We didn't go for ah in the end we got a bfp first ivf go, unfortunately we lost the baby at 9.5 weeks. We are going to try again once my body returns to normal.  Xx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Rome, so sorry to hear your news  . Never give up darling. 

Thanks, my doc said my eggs was bouncy and good but think I just want to try something different this time around
Xxxx


----------



## Jess81 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi 
I had A/H on my 3rd fresh cycle... they tend not to do it on first cycle, not sure why they didn't do it on the 2nd one. I had all my embryo's A/H and got a BFP unfirtunatly it was eptopic. 

I've just had an FET and they also A/H the embryo's when they thawed them. It has to be done on day 2 or before coz after that there is no room to make the cut. I also got a BFP but chemical Pg. 

The drugs can make the shell harder which is why they do it but i would def say it's worth doing.


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for info jess. Good luck for your follow up Hun
Xxxx


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Hi
I have had a/h since cycle 3.  The first time they did it was because they couldn't work out why we had failed fertilitzation on cycle 2, so I think they were just throwing everything at it (as A/H doesn't have a bearing on fertilization).  In each of our cycles, AH was done just before e/t, as it was a fresh cycle each time.  

I can't say for sure if AH made a difference to us getting our BFPs, however, after having success the first time we used it, we weren't prepared to take a chance after that. It was included in the price for cycles 3, 5&6 (same clinic), but when we moved clinics at cycle 7 there was an additional charge of £450 for AH.

Best of luck with your cycle
DJ x


----------

